# Slowwwww PC



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Appreciate your taking a look at the following to identify any 'trouble' items:

StartupList report, 4/8/03, 9:16:07 PM
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS193\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.51 SP2 (5.51.4807.2300)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WILD FILE\GOBACK\GBPOLL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TPPSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\TUNER\COMMON\MOTMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT MONEY\SYSTEM\REMINDER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WILD FILE\GOBACK\GBMENU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS193\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

---------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
GoBack.lnk = C:\Program Files\Wild File\GoBack\GBMenu.exe
STARUPDATER.EXE.lnk = C:\PROGRAM FILES\STAR ALLIANCE TIMETABLE\STARUPDATER.EXE

---------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
EnsoniqMixer = starter.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Multi-function Keyboard = GWHotKey.exe
TPP Auto Loader = C:\WINDOWS\TPPALDR.EXE
StillImageMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
3dfx Tools = rundll32.exe 3dfxCmn.dll,CMNUpdateOnBoot
3dfx Task Manager = "C:\Program Files\3dfx Interactive\3dfx Tools\Apps\3dfxMan.exe"
Norton Auto-Protect = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
StarUpdater =

---------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

winmodem = WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
GoBack Polling Service = C:\Program Files\Wild File\GoBack\GBPoll.exe
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe

---------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

---------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 5/4/2003, 22:50:20)

[rename]
nul=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\~ef7194.tmp
nul=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\~ef7194.tmp

---------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVDX.EXE /Startup
C:\PROGRA~1\WILDFI~1\GOBACK\GB_PROG.EXE /i C:1159
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 H7 P330 T6
SET SBPCI=C:\SBPCI
PROMPT $P$G
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\;C:\CDROM;C:\BRCD\BIN;C:\BRCD\COMMAND
LH C:\DVDROM\MSCDEX /D:MSCD000

---------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

---------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Scan for Viruses.job

---------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwa...ash/swflash.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwa...ector/swdir.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/...7633.6672337963

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/200212...meInstaller.exe

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB

[OPUCatalog Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OPUC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates...ontent/opuc.cab

[iCC Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPCONNCHECK.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab

[DiskHealth Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\CONFLICT.1\DISKHEALTH.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/diskhealth.cab

[CoGSManager Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GSMANAGER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://gamingzone-dev.ubisoft.com/dev/pack...s/GSManager.cab

[printQuick Browser Add In]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\PRINTQ~1.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.pqpc.com/plugin/axversion/1000/.../printQuick.cab

[MaxisSimCity4PatcherX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\MAXISS~1.OCX
CODEBASE = http://simcity.ea.com/patch/MaxisSimCity4PatcherX.cab

[WTHoster Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\WT\WEBDRIVER\WTHOSTCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://install.wildtangent.com/bgn/partner...eed/install.cab

---------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

---------------------
End of report, 6,710 bytes
Report generated in 0.282 seconds

Thanks for the help.


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

If nothing else, could someone tell me why there would be 3 instances of: 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
in Running Processes?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you launching IE repeatedly from a shortcut? Rather than do that, which opens independent processes, just do a ctrl-n to open a new window.

Have you tried using msconfig to 'clean boot' the system and see if the symptoms persist?

motmon.exe could be an issue, and really doesn't need to be in startups. (Dell/compaq "resolution monitor")

There are others there as well that might benefit from a review.

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

FZWG:

The leaner you keep the startup load, the better your computer will run.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Thanks for the info.

This is not my PC, but it would probably benefit from a little 'thinning out'.

Clean boot is also a good option.

Thanks again.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

I'd get rid of that one for sure


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Thanks for the reply, AcaCandy.

Looked at that one in the pacs-portal website and also in the link provided by Rollin Rog' , but it does not seem to be spyware or malware.

Seems like one of those things that wastes up CPU cycles and resources unecessarily. Probably a very good candidate for thinning out.


----------

